# Loading Wad Cutters?



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi guys,
is loading wad cutters any different to other types of bullets.
I only ask as I've been to my local gunshop looking at presses and the fella said it was a different process. 
It might be a case of me not picking it up right as my French aint perfect YET!:mrgreen:
I'll be loading .38 light loads for target shooting, dont know if that matters but I typing it anyway. 

Merci,
fusil


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Different how? 

I load 200gr LSWC's (lead semi-wad cutter) in a Dillion 550b for my .45ACP. Simple enough.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A lswc will load the same as anything else. I load lswc's for all caliber's from 9mm to .44mag. That's what I shoot the most of, as I am just killing paper and beer cans.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

WC, SWC or FMJ follow the same basic process in my shop. I might flare the case just a bit more for soft lead WC or SWC to prevent case mouth scraping the bullet but that is about the only difference.

Some seating Dies have a round pocket in the bullet pusher that will deform flat face soft lead bullets. Lee .357/.38 for instance. I just ground the face of the pusher flat in my set. I believe you can order spare or even custom shape pushers from Lee.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Some ready-made cast-lead bullets, notably those cast in Hensley & Gibbs moulds, have chamfered bottom edges for easier seating into cartridge cases.
If you choose your bullets carefully, you can find both a round-nose and a semi-wadcutter that will seat to the proper depth using the exact same setting of your bullet-seating die and its stem.
I don't know which .38 (actually .357" diameter) bullets will fit this criterion, but I do know that they exist.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I never treated wadcutters any differently than other lead bullets. I loaded thousands of them. Just seat them to the proper depth and they should work. I flared all of my cases the same for all lead bullets in a given caliber. 

A wadcutter load is typically lower power than other bullets; a little less powder. Perhaps that is what your source meant? Happy loading and shooting.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> I never treated wadcutters any differently than other lead bullets. I loaded thousands of them. Just seat them to the proper depth and they should work. I flared all of my cases the same for all lead bullets in a given caliber...


I was trying to explain to *fusil* that there are some SWC bullets that will not require any adjustment of the _seating_ die, from its RN setting.



Teuthis said:


> ...A wadcutter load is typically lower power than other bullets; a little less powder. Perhaps that is what your source meant? Happy loading and shooting.


Sometimes a change to SWC bullets is made for diagnostic purposes, for instance to find out where the next shot goes in relation to the first. In that case, the SWC bullet has to be chosen for its weight similarity to the RN being used, and the powder charge remains the same as that used with the RN.
I admit that this is not exactly the most typical use of SWC bullets, but it is a standard defensive-practice technique.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*fusil;*
With all this talk about handgun usage, shouldn't you change your name from "_fusil_" to "_pistolet_"?


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Steve M1911A1,
I think I'll change it to 'TOTALLY CONFUSED'!!!!!
Many thanx to you all, AGAIN.:smt1099
I'll be back to the shop on Saturday to try again.
fusil


----------

